# iPad Order Tax



## homeoh (May 23, 2010)

I'm in Ohio & wondering if I'd pay state tax if ordering on line? 
Haven't seen this mentioned.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes, you should. As long as there's an Apple store in your state I would think you have to pay sales tax on an online order. I know I did.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

That's true of any on-line purchase.  If the seller has any physical presence in a state, sales tax is charged to buyers in that state.  I bought something on-line and was surprised to see sales tax charged.  I called the seller.  They have one small office in my state = sales tax.


----------

